# What tap for this housing?



## Hendu3270 (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone know what tap would be used for this housing? Searched the name here with no hits. Is this one decent?

Franklin-Christoph Fountain Pen Nibs - Franklin-Christoph Fine Writing


----------



## mredburn (Apr 3, 2014)

Cant be sure but they do look like Jowo feeds.  Jowo will produce your own branded nibs and feeds with a minimum order needed.


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Apr 3, 2014)

I agree.  Sure looks like a Jowo.  The fact that they have two italic nibs is also an indication that these are Jowo nibs.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 4, 2014)

So you're saying perhaps Franklin-Christoph had Jowo brand a bunch of nibs and then are just selling them as their own?


----------



## mredburn (Apr 4, 2014)

Its possible although from what I read they would be tweaking the nibs first. There are a lot of brands that have someone else manufacture parts for themselves. Nibs and feeds are a specialty item that without a large volume of pen sales are better off doing it that way.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 4, 2014)

I gotcha. I've emailed them to ask if they can tell me the thread size for that housing. I just really like the looks of that nib.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just thought I would update this thread with what I was told by Franklin-Christoph on the tap size.

7.5x.5 mm  = #6
6.4x.5mm  = #5


----------



## mredburn (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep that would be Jowo.


----------

